# 1997 Ford Taurus GL Tranny



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Check the fluid level
Low fluid could cause this


----------



## econdave (Apr 7, 2006)

fluid is up to snuff.


----------



## wheelidart (Oct 26, 2006)

Busted sprag, internal breakage. (one way)Sprag cannot hold the forward drum while the low clutches are engaged.


----------

